# 2.6.0-test9 & orinoco woes

## cyphz0r

I've read through all the threads I could find doing a search on "orinoco monitor" but everyone is referring to 2.4 most of the time.

I've got the card working with the builtin kernel modules, however, I need monitor mode for kismet. So I've tried just downloading the orinoco drivers and patching them from the shmoo site but whenever I try to compile the orinoco drivers they fail after some lines about implicit declartion of functions.

I've tried emerge pcmcia-cs but of course it'll only emerge the utilities, not the drivers. Is there a way around this? Otherwise I'll have to go back to 2.4.x.

Thanks!

----------

## cyphz0r

i find it hard to believe that no one has this working or is willing to help

----------

## echo6

Have you tried removing the modules from the 2.6 kernel before emerging pcmcia-cs,  as you do for setting up under 2.4?

I've got a similar card working under 2.6 with the kernel modules,  addmitedly I hadn't got as far as trying out the promiscuos mode,  it'll be a bitter blow if you can't enable it under 2.6  :Sad: 

----------

## cyphz0r

yea i've tried a heck of a lot of things

i tried removing the modules in hopes that pcmcia-cs would then install drivers but the minute it finds out that i am using 2.6 it complains and stops emerging

----------

## echo6

Looking at the pcmcia-cs-3.2.5.ebuild I can see an entry in the code in respect of the patch for 2.5/2.6.

```
        # 3.2.5 includes the latest orinoco (0.13e), so just patch to add

        #monitor mode

        epatch ${DISTDIR}/${P}-orinoco-monitor.diff.gz

        # If we're on 2.5.x or 2.6.x, modversions.h has *moved*

        if [ ${OKVMINOR} -ge 5 ]

        then

                mv -f Configure ${T}

                sed -e "s:include/linux/modversion:include/config/modversion:" \

                        ${T}/Configure > Configure

        fi
```

Of course emerging pcmcia-cs with a 2.6 kernel reports errors as you have rightly pointed out  :Sad: 

I haven't had time to recompile the kernel with the latest patch but try this,  get the latest Orinoco patch from here http://airsnort.shmoo.com/orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff

```

cd /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless

patch -p1 --dry-run <~/orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff (or include the path to your diff file)

```

If the dry run reported no errors then execute the command again without the dry run option to patch your Orinoco driver.   Then select thte following options to include pcmcia and wlan card support,  recompile the kernel and let me know how you got on!  :Smile: 

```

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_TMD_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

```

----------

## cyphz0r

that worked

thanks

time to setup kde 3.2  :Smile: 

----------

## echo6

Excellent  :Smile: 

Can I ask which 2.6 version you are using?

----------

## cyphz0r

test9, afaik nothing like love or bk4 or anything special, just test9

----------

## latexer

hey,

I made up a quick kernel patch against -test3 ages ago for this, should still be working fine on -test9. It's in my files direcotry here

Let me know if it doesn't apply cleanly and i'll make up something newer. Worked fine for me, and i've had a couple people test it successfully for me.

----------

## echo6

 *latexer wrote:*   

> I made up a quick kernel patch against -test3 ages ago for this, should still be working fine on -test9. It's in my files direcotry here

 

Thanks for that latexer  :Smile: 

I have just got around to trying the orinoco-0.13e-patch with 2.6.0-test9-bk16 and it works just fine.

----------

## T|Reality

I can finally use my linksys wireless with 2.6.0-test11-gentoo-r1 thanks to the orinoco patch!

Thank you for this post.

----------

